
Show HN: Metalens – iOS HN client with analytics and granular time travel - victorthehuman
https://www.3am.engineering/2020/05/metalens-for-hacker-news/
======
qubex
Good work!

I use both the iPad and iPhone so ideally I’m looking for a native client that
caters to both these platforms and that would allow me to log in with my
account to comment. There’s many Hacker News clients out there but few that
meet these two requirements.

I’m currently using MiniHack... not an ideal solution but one that covers both
my primary needs.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
victorthehuman
Thank you, keep in mind Metalens is only for iPhones at the moment. iPad
support is a bit lower on the priority list right now, I think it will be
ready in 2 months or so.

~~~
qubex
Can I ask why you have placed so much emphasis on analytics? To me Hacker News
is too frontage-driven already.

~~~
victorthehuman
It’s a byproduct of the time travel feature, Its already there so why not
display it?

